# Retractable/telescoping range hood?



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

I've never seen such a contraption. It won't be air tight, so grease and muck will find its way out, unless you end up finding a range hood specifically for this task. 

You may end up something like this with the ducting at the ceiling. 
http://cdn.freshome.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/Pareo_Hood_fresh_home.jpg

Cheers!


----------



## El Barbón (Nov 25, 2013)

Yeah, that's one of the versions I'd seen. Apparently, Miele is the go-to company for this sort of thing, but there are a couple of others that do it too.

Hmm... What if I used swivelling elbows on rigid duct, with a counterweight, so I can just rotate the ducting up and out of the way? That would at least bring the hood up away from the doorway... Probably easier to do than an actual telescoping duct, too.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

El Barbón said:


> Yeah, that's one of the versions I'd seen. Apparently, Miele is the go-to company for this sort of thing, but there are a couple of others that do it too.
> 
> Hmm... What if I used swivelling elbows on rigid duct, with a counterweight, so I can just rotate the ducting up and out of the way? That would at least bring the hood up away from the doorway... Probably easier to do than an actual telescoping duct, too.


Personally I'd build a bulkhead with the ductwork inside and the telescoping exhaust hung on that. The ductwork would be hidden, you could center everything, and have it fairly secure. 

Trust me, you'll want all of your duct joints taped. Oils and grime from cooking go everywhere from those things. Having things diy moving will definitely cause you headaches. 

Cheers!


----------



## DanS26 (Oct 25, 2012)

Is it possible for you to duct through the floor rather than the ceiling or wall?

Many makes of stove tops and ranges, including counter top pop up venting devices are available.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

DanS26 said:


> Is it possible for you to duct through the floor rather than the ceiling or wall?
> 
> Many makes of stove tops and ranges, including counter top pop up venting devices are available.


Yes, but they do a terrible job. There's a reason why none of the commercial versions do it this way. This is especially true for gas stoves. Electric is less effected by it. 

Cheers!


----------



## DanS26 (Oct 25, 2012)

supers05 said:


> Yes, but they do a terrible job. There's a reason why none of the commercial versions do it this way. This is especially true for gas stoves. Electric is less effected by it.
> 
> Cheers!


In my experience there are a wide variation in the performance of different down draft venting stoves and cook tops. A few are excellent, more are good and some are not efficient.

The better down draft systems are built in to the cabinet top and not part of the stove or cook top. 

My advice to the OP is do your homework.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

DanS26 said:


> In my experience there are a wide variation in the performance of different down draft venting stoves and cook tops. A few are excellent, more are good and some are not efficient.
> 
> The better down draft systems are built in to the cabinet top and not part of the stove or cook top.
> 
> My advice to the OP is do your homework.


You'd be the first person I've met to actually like any down draft kitchen venting... Everyone I've ever talked to has hated them. Most have switched them off and installed over head versions. 

Cheers!


----------



## DanS26 (Oct 25, 2012)

supers05 said:


> You'd be the first person I've met to actually like any down draft kitchen venting... Everyone I've ever talked to has hated them. Most have switched them off and installed over head versions.
> 
> Cheers!


Here's one that works pretty well....there are others that work even better.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

DanS26 said:


> Here's one that works pretty well....there are others that work even better.


That's more like side Draft then down draft. Lol. 

Cheers!


----------



## DanS26 (Oct 25, 2012)

supers05 said:


> That's more like side Draft then down draft. Lol.
> 
> Cheers!


These pop up units are pretty nice. The higher the pop up the better for exhaust since they do not draw off the flame and heat as do the lower models. The better models have variable fan speed.

Great alternative when you cannot go to the wall or ceiling.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

DanS26 said:


> These pop up units are pretty nice. The higher the pop up the better for exhaust since they do not draw off the flame and heat as do the lower models. The better models have variable fan speed.
> 
> Great alternative when you cannot go to the wall or ceiling.


I haven't seen the side vented versions. They look like they could work for low to moderate use patterns. Definitely a good alternative if the overhanging hood won't work. 

I still don't like the down draft. 

Cheers!


----------

